# Moto Mower Snow Shark



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys... I've searched everywhere and read most everything I've found... I have a new to me Snow Shark that is in decent shape except the Tecumseh is done... I would like to repower it. I have been looking at the B&S electric start engines and wanted advice. I also would be very interested in the parts list someone mentioned from Grainger to replace all bearings & chains etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf. I cant help you out but the guys here can.


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

BB Cub said:


> welcome to sbf. I cant help you out but the guys here can.


Thanks BB.. I am sure they can... I am really keen on getting a nice beefy 15.5 or 16.5 B&S electric start retrofit... i am hoping it's doable... 

The model # is 624-102 and serial number is i? ? 11286 I think.

thx guys.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
Would love to see some photos of it (hint, hint).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

I have 5 pictures to upload, but Comcast seems to blow chunks.... My personal web storage seems to have vanished and I just spent 45 minutes on the phone with a guy from Comcast that basically sent me around in the same circles I went before I called. I tried to upload some pictures yesterday but it wouldn't work, so I figured I needed to host them somewhere. Let me try again! Nope, same thing... I want to upload attachments but hmmmmmmm..... OK.... is there a way to upload attachments without having to host them somewhere? Thanks!


Dan


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

ok... figured it out I think...... here goes!


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

OK... So... I think this thing is a beast and from what I have seen, I am guessing it would be much better than most new snowblowers under the $800 range and was again looking for any and all advice possible about repowering it with a beefier new B&S engine. Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks to be in great condition.


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

dbert said:


> Looks to be in great condition.


It does thanks.... just wish the old Tecumseh wasn't kinda neglected... especially with ethanol...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice well preserved machine. With the small space allotted for engine placement, you may have a hard time finding a different brand of engine to fit. A clone engine is definitely to wide for the space you have. That 30 to 40 year old Tecumseh could\should be able to live again.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, a simple carb rebuild should revive this beast. 

Just out of curiosity, what part of the world did you find this machine?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What about the Tecumseh is "done" ??

Mounting a 15+ HP engine on it might be a bit overkill. Nothing wrong with overkill just depends on what your intention is. More HP doesn't do you any practical good after a certain point. The impeller is likely the limiting factor in how much it will be able to handle and how fast. If you put a 6-8 HP engine on it it's likely all you'll need and seldom get it on the governor.

It looks a lot like the Jari Jaw II.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

agreed with carb rebuild, the 6.5 clone i put on my toro 824 38080 is plenty of powerr to clear even 2ft storms


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok.... 2 main problems upon first glance... first the gas tank has rust inside and liquid remnance of what was once gasoline. Lots of rust inside the tank. ..Second problem. .. no spark...

I was thinking it may just be easier to use a brand new B&S electric start engine... and I was thinking of going BIG was best... the chute and impeller is a bit bigger than the current snowblowers you see... 

my thought was more torque means throwing snow further. . Perhaps an incorrect thought.

Sooo.. that is why I thought big new B&S engine. 

This actually was my grandfathers snowblower... it has been sitting in his garage for about 7 or 8 years....


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

For reference. .. just a new tank is $80 minimum. ..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, the spark issue is kind of of to be expected over time. Could be points, or condenser.

Insofar as the tank, there are numerous remedies to overcome rust.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If the old girl has compression I'd sure give her a shot at running again. No spark could mean anything from a dirty set of points to flywheel replacement. Do your homework. Ask us questions. Remember, start with the simplest fix and work from there. Keep it all original if you possibly can. *But* before sinking $$ into it make sure that things are free. Bearings, shafts etc. Impeller condition. Pulleys in good condition etc. Hopefully it'll all be good. 
Keep us updated!
*And welcome' to the forum.*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the Tecumseh flat head service manual, if you need it. You could probably get a plastic tank from a newer (than yours) Tecumseh and make new mounting straps to keep it in the current location. There are 1/2 gallon and one gallon tanks available used on ebay, or locally.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The tank is easy. Find a better condition used one on ebay or call around to small engine shops to see if someone has a good used one. If you can't find one, modify something to fit like a newer plastic tank.
If you wanted to keep the original all you need to do is clean it out really well and then coat it with a sealant.

Gas Tank - Under Car Coatings - Paints & Coatings






It's not horse power that throws the snow it's RPM. Yes you need enough HP to be able to turn the RPM but the impellers RPM is what throws the snow. It too has a limit and at some point you don't have the bulk or weight of snow to make good distance it's just blowing powder and the distance diminishes. Higher RPM also wears out the bearings faster and stresses everything more. Think of the speed of the impeller as cutting off a chunk of snow and moving it out the chute. Slow the chunk is big and it's hard to throw very far. Fast and it cuts a nice size that has weight to carry it a good distance and really fast it's just a sliver of snow that isn't going to go very far at all.

Best thing I can do is "show" you a V8 powered blower and you'll see he isn't tossing it much better than a good 10 horse power Toro or Craftsman.
In the video it says it's 126 feet but from what I can see it looks more like 50-60 using the pickup for reference. That's after spending $$$$ and a ton of custom work.





I'd try to get it running first and use it in snow. It might be enough as is and it's kind of a classic and would be a shame to butcher (modify). It should work well and if you want to go "Tim the tool man Taylor" on it you can always sell the engine you have and use that to get something bigger and then read up on how other guys have replaced the pulley on the engine with something a bit bigger to get a few more RPMs on the auger and impeller and move a bit more snow faster and further. I like a bigger engine myself so I'm not trying to talk you out of it.
Just trying to give you some info to chew over to get you where you want to go.


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok... so I see the general opinion is do not mutilate this poor snowblower. Part of me thinks the time and mony would be better suited to start fresh. .. with a new engine. The service manual is awesome. Thank you! Part of me thinkd it will be cheaper to just buy a new engine. Kerp trying to convince me otherwise! It's not going to snow for at least 5 months most likely. . Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

MHO is to not mutilate it until you have an idea of what it can do or you have a better grip on what you want to or need to modify to reach whatever goal(s) you have in mind for it.

I'd love to see it with a 15hp B&S blowing a huge rooster tail out the chute but I'd also have a place in my heart for it just restored to OEM condition.
But . . . I'm a little nuts and a project I'd like to start is convert one of the Craftsman 10hp 32" three stage machines over to an ebay 10hp $650 diesel !!

Why, just because I know I can and to see the look on the neighbors faces when they hear it thinking it's knocking really bad.


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

When you do that diesel conversion (you know you are going to).... I'd like to see that beas cut through some snow! It looks like I can get a plastic tank for cheaper than the tank cleaner/liner kits....

Man.... I'm distraught here. I am really thinking it will better perform with a bigger engine. I wonder if I should just get the new engine installed with no permanent changes and then try to get the Tecumseh running as well...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The nice thing is it isn't snowing and you have time. We're just here to give advise but in the end if you want to tack on a small jet engine off a helicopter or ... , go for it !! It's yours, whatever makes you happy. Bigger engine like a 10hp or even the 15 and maybe a 20 or 30% overdrive on the engine pulley and yes it would eat some snow !!

I'm guessing on that pulley but guys have done it and there are threads about it. I just can't remember how much extra. Maybe it was a 1/2" diameter increase and not a %. 

You may get hooked on playing with them and end up getting another "project" off craigslist for cheap but a newer more common one and fix it for your average snow fall daily driver blower and make this one literally a beast for fun.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just remember the space limitations you have for mounting a new engine regardless of the horsepower. It appears to be an inch or two either way. Measure the overall dimensions of the existing setup and keep them in mind if buying another engine.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Check the traction transmission carefully wear and tear or needed lubrication. From folks that have written to me over the year that seems to be the Achilles heel.

Pete


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Agreed, a simple carb rebuild should revive this beast.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what part of the world did you find this machine?


This is from CT in the good ole USA.....


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

Spectrum said:


> Check the traction transmission carefully wear and tear or needed lubrication. From folks that have written to me over the year that seems to be the Achilles heel.
> 
> Pete


Pete, 

this is a big concern actually. I think I am going to have to completely disassemble this beast and check it out piece by piece... I know that it drove fine last time it was used... Unfortunately the engine wouldn't start and it was just put in the back of the garage and a 7.5hp craftsman was bought in its place. That was lightly used while this one just sat and sat.

A new plastic tank is in the neighborhood of $40 best price. Is there an ignition conversion kit that would work? I also have the Craftsman as well but I am just so intrigued by this machine and think it could be so much better than the Craftsman. .. The question is at what cost? I can get just about any B&S snow engine between $200 and $300.... How much will the Tecumseh cost to revive and will it be as good? 

A stronger motor and a modified impeller (semi rigid rubber mounted around each tip to seal the chute better to increase the pressures and flow) also had me super intrigued. 

Help!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

notgsxr said:


> A stronger motor and a modified impeller (semi rigid rubber mounted around each tip to seal the chute better to increase the pressures and flow) also had me super intrigued.


I haven't (I don't think any of us have) seen an impeller mod on one with that axis. May require separate pieces for left and right half of each impeller blade.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

notgsxr said:


> Pete,
> 
> this is a big concern actually. I think I am going to have to completely disassemble this beast and check it out piece by piece... I know that it drove fine last time it was used... Unfortunately the engine wouldn't start and it was just put in the back of the garage and a 7.5hp craftsman was bought in its place. That was lightly used while this one just sat and sat.
> 
> ...


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> notgsxr said:
> 
> 
> > Pete,
> ...


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

The more I look into it... this Predator 212 is intriguing. Maybe a valve spring upgrade and a bigger jet or 2 and this thing will be great...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a link about increasing the pulley size.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...nce-forum/8529-want-help-pulley-swapping.html

I did get the jet kit for a honda power washer and it does give it more grunt !!
http://www.ombwarehouse.com/Racing-Jet-Kit.html


----------



## notgsxr (Jun 10, 2014)

I picked up the old 212cc Predator for $102.09 out the door.....

now what lol.


----------



## Adrian Snare (Dec 11, 2019)

The larger engine ?
YES I think these snowblowers need all the power that they can get , "mine'' is 6 hp Tecumseh, I have seen 4 HP ! I'd go up to 30% more ... with the transmission take it ? Probably , they tend to be overengineered..!


----------

